# WGT - Online golf



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Quite possibly the best online golf game i've ever played and it's free

http://www.wgt.com

I'm on as dt2012 if you wanna have a game


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I've joined. 

MattMeg

It says I need friends email to invite?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I've just searched you and sent a friend request


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Stuart5760 on there. You'll find me in the bunker lol


----------

